# Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?



## cabernet-sauvignon (17. Dezember 2010)

*Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

*Folgendes Problem*: Ich habe im Gehäuse zwei PWM-Lüftern. Diese möchte ich am Mainboard anschließen - Das Mainboard hat allerdings nur einen 4-Pin Lüfteranschluss mit PWM. Ich benötige also ein Y-Kabel mit 4-Pins. Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Habe schon überall gesucht, konnte aber nirgends ein derartiges Kabel finden.


----------



## euihyun2210 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

hier


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Screwdriver (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

kann ich die auch hintereinander stecken?  z.b  3. y-brücken auf dem mobo zum ansteuern von 5 lüftern?


----------



## Ahab (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

Theoretisch schon, da hilft nur ausprobieren. Es kann sein dass der Anschluss nicht so viele Lüfter versorgen kann.


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

Bei Conrad gibt es noch eins mit extra Powerstecker. Da hast du das Problem nicht. Hab den Link aber grad nicht da. Müsste ich nachreichen.


----------



## Screwdriver (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

Danke für eure antworten, den bei conrad hab ich eben gesehn,gehe morgen los und besorg mal 2 stk davon  thx 4 tipp


Hier is der link : http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/971677/AKASA-LUeFTERADAPTER-4-PIN4-PIN-MOLEX/0410117&ref=list


----------



## Mr.joker (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> hier


 
Vorsicht mit dem Kabel für 1,49 €, die Steckverbindung ans Mainboard passt zwar, aber die zum Lüfterstecker nicht! Das siehst du, wenn du dir mal den PWM-Lüftertecker genau anschaust. Da ist so eine Nase drauf und dafür findet sich in dem Adapter nicht die Aussparung an der richtigen Stelle. Zumindest, wenn das original Fotos sind.
Ich hab mir nämlich genau das Kabel auf dem Foto (allerdings über ebay) gekauft - daher weiß ich es!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

*ausgrab*

Die PWM-Reglung funktioniert bei einem solchen Adapter aber Problemlos für beide Lüfter, oder?

Ich möchte nämlich 2 BQ Silent Wings PWM damit über mein Board regeln lassen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es ein 4-Pin Lüfterkabel Y-Adapter ?*

Bei dem Ding von Conrad: Ja.


----------

